# Fire, may he rest in peace.



## sdg30064 (Sep 5, 2010)

Fire was found under his new live plant this morning, looking as if he was resting peacefully. Cause of death is unknown.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

aww sorrry for your loss, He was very pretty. Maybe he died of age?


----------



## sdg30064 (Sep 5, 2010)

He had only been in our home for 14 days, i believe it may have been temp shock, his heater got unpluged and his tank temp dropped to 75 then when it got plugged back in it went back up to 82.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh so it probably was not old age then, It could have been shock or he just could have been sick with something when you got him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

